# alcohol after ativan



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

how long should I wait before drinking after taking .5 mg ativan? 

I have never taken alcohol with benzos on the same day.
I drink all the time on celexa with no problems.

I am however always cautious about when I drink, because drinking can cause me to have a lot of additional anxiety, so I'm wondering how far I should wait after ativan, if at all. any advice here?


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

O,5mg or 5mg? Because this is a huge difference :b Half-life of lorazepam is 9 to 16 hours, so I think that 24 hours will be ok, but I'm not a specialist.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know. But You can be right.


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

xenobiotic said:


> it says ".5" maybe typo?


yes .5, one half a mg. I really feel it strongly for about 2 hours after taking it. and then the effect seems to wear off fairly quickly.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I would steer clear of alcohol especially on benzodiazepines and ones like lorazepam which act fast will only screw up your mind.

When i was nervous once, i took two zopiclone and drank one glass of vodka and that was all i could handle because i felt so ill and jittery and my arms were in pain and i had a dizzy headache, it was one of the most awful feelings ever, i did not know where to put myself and the room crowded in on me. I felt like screaming but couldn't. My advice is to stick with one or the other


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

I must say that I was mixing lorazepam with alcohol. I really can drink much of alcohol, like 10 beers and walk normal, be normal. But mixing lorazepam with alcohol is hardcore. Stay away from mixing those two things, I know what I'm saying


----------



## dc44dc44 (Jun 2, 2014)

I can drink just as much as normal on Xanax! I just started Ativan today I was wondering if I will have to build a tolerance to the Ativan before I drank?


----------

